# SKYPE/Maptools multiple RPG game group looking for players and system GM's...



## Treebore (Apr 1, 2011)

We have an ongoing group, about 3 years old now, where we rotate playing a variety of RPG's. Our whole purpose is to try out a variety of RPG's, typically on a 6 week rotating basis. Up next we will be trying out Eclipse Phase and Iron Kingdoms. After that we will be deciding on systems like Mutants and Masterminds, Twilight 2013, Aces and Eights, Wild Talents 2E, and more.

We game on Thursdays, 6 PM to 9 PM PST, we have US and Canadian citizens in our current group, but looking to expand a little with permanent new members.

So if you have a bunch of RPG's on your shelf that you would love to get a chance to run, and like trying out pretty much any RPG, contact me to see about joining.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 6, 2011)

We have 2 new possibles, looking for 1 or 2 more. Which will give us a group of 7, 1 GM, 6 players. Assuming everyone sticks to it.


----------



## PolterGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

I like trying RPGs, but I'm always a bit afraid of running them.  I'd like to do Exalted if possible, but that's a bit over my head as far as running it is concerned.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 12, 2011)

I find it hardest to do a system you know is good proper justice in a 6 week period.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 20, 2011)

Still looking for 2 or 3 people, people who show up when they say they will. Starting Eclipse Phase this Thursday, so you can still jump in with a pre gen.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 24, 2011)

We had to cancel this past Thursday, so still looking for 2-3 people who can show up when they say they will. We should be starting up Eclipse Phase next week for 6 weeks, and then other RPG's after that.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 30, 2011)

Still looking for one more if the two currently "signed up" work out, if they don't, I'll let you know.


----------

